# proven arabian endurance bloodlines



## Faustinblack

Not in the market for another horse right now, but I am curious. Which bloodlines seem to do the best at endurance? Looking for opinions, statistics, and kind if info.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I will be interested in hearing from the pedigree gurus about this topic. Certainly there are some farms/ranches that are known for their endurance horses (Asgard, Cre-Run, Rushcreek, etc), but I don't know enough about bloodlines to know if those all have common ancestors.


----------



## grayshell38

My friend from south Africa buys, trains and sells endurance arabians. The current popular fad is French arabians preferably off the track. Polish and Russian are also good choices.

Some popular names to have in a pedigree are Virgule al Maury (French), Wiking (polish), Line Dancer, Bandjo De falgas, Kontiki, Burning sand...etc. 

Don't get too hung up on bloodlines though. The fads on what is popular come and go. 

I personally don't really care for French arabians, but a lot of domestic lines are much more up my alley and they do very well too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack

What sets the French Arabs apart?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman

French Arabians are mainly race bred, and many of them look more like TB's than Arabians. Rumors were floating around that they are not pure, couldn't be proven, at least not that I know of.

I am with grayshell, it's probably not so much lines, rather the individuals, or certain breeders that concentrate on endurance for selection.


----------



## Faustinblack

I'm learning endurance on the horse in have now, but in a few years I want to get a young one to raise up for my endurance horse. That's why I was asking about bloodlines


----------



## grayshell38

Unless you're planning on selling your horse eventually, don't pay attention to what is popular. 

Find any solid boned, well built (preferrably with a deep chest and big feet/joints )Arab that enjoys it's job and has a good mind. You're going to spend waaaay more for the "in bloodlines". To simplify things, look for CMK/Crabbet or other old domestic bred lines, Arabs bred for performance ans polish or russian breeding up close. (In their lands of "origin" they are still raced to ensure that only good working animals were bred on). 

Be sure to share when you do go looking for a new horse! We love to oogle the ponies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OldEnduranceRider

I know this post is old, but thought I'd put down my observation. I have noticed that a LOT of the top finishers of Tevis have Witez II in their pedigrees.


----------



## Hermine

In fact in France arabians are not most special than others, just I don't know if for you is the same but we have a studbook of "demi sang arabe" so is a mix with one arbian and an other horse, when the demi sang arabe (half arabian blood?) have a foal with an other arabian we have a foal with 75% of arabian blood and when this horse have a foal with an arabian we can have a arabian, I have ever see that for arabian's papers but I don't know if this is normal..
But for you I think you have breeding not too for of your home why not go to see them? Maybe they have your crack! 
For classements, I have found this if it interests you elevage et genetique endurance


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Any horse that is part Arabian, say 75% that is bred to a purebred Arabian.. the ensuing foal cannot be registered as purebred or considered purebred Arabian, because it is not. Diluting the non Arabian blood does not make it purebred.


----------



## arabianrider00

Desert bred arabians are GREAT for endurance. In fact, that's what most of them are bred for. They are stockier than a typical Arab, and they have plenty of energy but very little spook, making them great for endurance.
Here is the description of them from the website of the farm that bred my horse:

Why Choose the Desert Bred Arabian Horse?
?
Do you want a horse that has the qualities to succeed in any discipline? Is having an Arabian horse with a good disposition, strong hooves and a solid conformation important to you?
?
Desert Bred Arabians are foundation bred to Saudi Source bloodlines. The qualities that make the original Arabian horse unique are a result of centuries of breeding for performance in the harsh desert environment by the Bedouin Tribes of Saudi Arabia. Because of the Bedouin way of life, the desert horse needed to thrive on very little food. The Bedouins depended on their war horses to have speed, endurance, soundness and intelligence. A good temperament was critical.

Also, here is the link to the farm's public FB page. As you can see from many of the posts and pictures, their desert breds not only excel in endurance, but also in eventing, hunter/jumpers, western events, etc.


----------



## arabianrider00

Sorry, here is the link:
https://m.facebook.com/TRC-Desert-Bred-Arabian-Stud-151376214899413/


----------



## Fimargue

DSAs/Demi Sang Arabes - as known in France/part Arabs can go up to 99,9% I guess, but adding Arab blood will never make a full Arab.

French Arabians are different because they have always been bred for racing, and then endurance, thus for performance and not looks. Many racing line Arabs do look like TBs, but if you look at the older photos of Arabs in pedigrees, standing in the dessert, some look like TBs as well. The horses that the French chose for their breeding program were mostly these types. Many French Arabians are from Algerian and Tunisian origins.

The most known name in France must be the Russian stallion Persik**** and French stallion Dormane**** by Manganate. Following stallions are Azziz de Gargassan**** (Egyptian, Crabbet Russian, Polish bred), Djin Lotois**** (Egyptian, French, Polish, Russian bred) and of course many Persik's sons. Some common names in the pedigrees seem to be Kann, Arax, Enwer Bey, Negatiw, Denouste, Kazmeen, Nazeer and Naseem. 

Worth mentioning is also the Spanish stallion Kabul****, Polish stallion Zulus**** by Palas, Egyptian stallion Fawzan****, sire of Kanda'haar***.


----------

